# Stolen ms 440 dean hylton washington pro saws



## ASETECH (Oct 1, 2010)

I sent my MS440 back to Dean for some warranty work in Jan of 09. He has never returned it. His (360) phone number went disconnected about a month ago. He told me this spring he had sent some saws to a 3rd party for repair because of his health. I have no idea who? $100 dollar reward to the person who provides info that brings my saw home. It was near new 20-30 hrs max. Finger ported cylinder with the number 7 stamped on it various places. PM me or email at [email protected]


----------



## A.S.Woodchucker (Oct 15, 2010)

*Facebook*

hey i did a quick search on facebook and found him in Lyle Washington. dont know if it will help. i would be livid if someone had my saw for 2 years. should go back to removal of thieves hands


----------



## Stihlcutter (Oct 23, 2010)

ASETECH said:


> I sent my MS440 back to Dean for some warranty work in Jan of 09. He has never returned it. His (360) phone number went disconnected about a month ago. He told me this spring he had sent some saws to a 3rd party for repair because of his health. I have no idea who? $100 dollar reward to the person who provides info that brings my saw home. It was near new 20-30 hrs max. Finger ported cylinder with the number 7 stamped on it various places. PM me or email at [email protected]



Wait Dean from Poulsbo, WA? WA Hot saws dean? I know where he is now
-Ac


----------



## ASETECH (Oct 23, 2010)

That's the Dean. Washington pro saws, Washington hot saws .... whatever that is the Dean. I talked to his brother last week. He said he had to move recently pm me or email with any contact info yo have please. I sent him and his wife both a message on FB. I think Dean is active on WashingtonGunTrader.com under a user name of klickitat - kinda familiar name from his days here.


----------



## NWCS (Oct 24, 2010)

Stihlcutter said:


> Wait Dean from Poulsbo, WA? WA Hot saws dean? I know where he is now
> -Ac



Dean was never in Poulsbo. he was in Winlock.


----------



## ASETECH (Oct 24, 2010)

Dean has recently been seen in Federal Way Washington claims to live in Tacoma.


----------



## CUCV (Jan 4, 2011)

Did anything come of this???

He was always great to deal with and built me a great saw.


----------



## ASETECH (Jan 4, 2011)

Yes, something came of it. Dean still has my saw. He sent me a message on Facebook saying he is considering a lawsuit. He will return my saw when he feels like it. I contacted his dad and brother trying to get my property back but he is unwilling to return it. Dean is on a gun forum now called Washingtonguntrader his username is familiar enough. Can't say I think he is such a great guy to deal with! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## CUCV (Jan 4, 2011)

bummer, I had a similar situation with him where it took forever to get my saw back... but I did and he made a good attempt to make good for the late arrival.

Why a lawsuit, shouldn't you be doing that?


----------



## indiansprings (Jan 4, 2011)

I think I would talk to the FBI, has to be close to a felony amount of stolen property across state lines, or mail fraud, has to be a way if getting the law involved to get the saw back.


----------



## ASETECH (Jan 5, 2011)

I told him if he wanted to go the lawsuit route I was game. Here is a copy of the message he sent me. I suppose I am naughty for posting it - but Dean will deal out his brand of justice. What a character!

Dean Hylton November 17, 2010 at 8:27pm Report
Greg I just hired a man to unpack it out of storage. As soon as it is out it is on it's way to you. Just a hint though. Every time you cross a line and contact a family member or my wife or post something derogatory online, I loose interest until I calm back down. When I have your saw in hand I will contact you for your address. If you contact anyone else or I find out you post anything else online that is untrue (such as stealing your saw) I will loose interest in returning it to you as soon as I possibly can and I will continue with a the law suit I have already looked into. All posts have been documented and reviewed by a lawyer. I hope we have an understanding and I suggest just sitting tight until I contact you.


----------



## jrr344 (Jan 5, 2011)

ASETECH said:


> I told him if he wanted to go the lawsuit route I was game. Here is a copy of the message he sent me. I suppose I am naughty for posting it - but Dean will deal out his brand of justice. What a character!
> 
> Dean Hylton November 17, 2010 at 8:27pm Report
> Greg I just hired a man to unpack it out of storage. As soon as it is out it is on it's way to you. Just a hint though. Every time you cross a line and contact a family member or my wife or post something derogatory online, I loose interest until I calm back down. When I have your saw in hand I will contact you for your address. If you contact anyone else or I find out you post anything else online that is untrue (such as stealing your saw) I will loose interest in returning it to you as soon as I possibly can and I will continue with a the law suit I have already looked into. All posts have been documented and reviewed by a lawyer. I hope we have an understanding and I suggest just sitting tight until I contact you.


 
Sounds like it is time for a road trip.


----------



## Taxmantoo (Jan 5, 2011)

CUCV said:


> Why a lawsuit, shouldn't you be doing that?


 
The lawsuit would obviously be for Definition of Character. 
He doesn't like people knowing what he's done, because it hurts his reputation, and therefore his ability to do business. 

Defamation: saying untrue unkind things about a person or business. 
Definition: saying true unkind things about a person or business. :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## ASETECH (Jan 5, 2011)

Right now I am waiting for Dean t make himself not a thief. He has my property and will not return it. Until he does the saw is stolen.

I don't think filing a suit is worthwhile, lawyers can do a lot but they cannot make turnips bleed - even if they are bad turnips!


----------



## Rickochet (Jan 5, 2011)

I wonder if he is doing the same things with guns????? His attitude is one of someone that I would never do business with! Keep us posted!


----------



## ASETECH (Jan 5, 2011)

Rickochet said:


> I wonder if he is doing the same things with guns?????
> 
> I doubt it. When you steal guns the BATF gets involved. Those boys play a whole new ball game, Dean's smoke and mirrors would not get far. Those are big serious felonies.
> 
> Unfortunately he got my saw before I really figured out his true colors. I wish his health was better but he trashed his honor all by himself.


----------



## logging22 (Jan 5, 2011)

Road trip for sure, lawyers sux, and the cops aint gonna do anything. My saw, im going to get it. One way or the other. My .02 only.


----------



## A.S.Woodchucker (Jan 5, 2011)

What is wrong with people these days, having someone else unpack his stuff!!!! Pretty lazy, i am suprised he has the energy to facebook, talk on gun forums and make empty threats. i hope his attorney knows he probably wont get paid for his services, lol, sad thing is we (working taxpayers) are probably paying for him to sit at his computer all day.


----------



## ASETECH (Jan 6, 2011)

logging22 said:


> Road trip for sure, lawyers sux, and the cops aint gonna do anything. My saw, im going to get it. One way or the other. My .02 only.


 
I am in Indiana, Dean is in Washington. It would cost more to drive there and get the saw than a new lower end id worth the jug is junk. If things got ugly while there I could buy 10 saws for what I could pay in legal troubles. And I really don't want to hurt the guy I just want him to return *my* property. I would be better of to drive 10 minutes and buy a new 460 than to head to Winlock. Even after 1k plus miles turnips just don't bleed.


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Jan 7, 2011)

i had a situation once where someone was threatening me with a lawsuit. i gathered all my data, consulted with my attorney who then wrote a letter to the offending party (the other guy). there was a huge vacuum where they backed up from their posturing. never heard from them again. sometimes letters on an attorneys letterhead can do wonders. might cost you a couple of bucks though unless you know an attorney who will do it for you. might consider.


----------



## Rickochet (Jan 7, 2011)

jerrycmorrow said:


> i had a situation once where someone was threatening me with a lawsuit. i gathered all my data, consulted with my attorney who then wrote a letter to the offending party (the other guy). there was a huge vacuum where they backed up from their posturing. never heard from them again. sometimes letters on an attorneys letterhead can do wonders. might cost you a couple of bucks though unless you know an attorney who will do it for you. might consider.



It is so easy to create your own "law firm" by using a Word document. Make your own official looking letterhead and a little research for legal jargon. Send it registered mail and it will light a fire under his deceitful butt! Very little cost to you and fun to do while you're working on it!! Plus chances are high that you will get your saw back pronto! 

Keep us posted!


----------



## ASETECH (Jan 7, 2011)

Plus chances are high that you will get your saw back pronto! 

I've considered sending a letter. I feel chances are high I will never see my saw again.


----------



## A.S.Woodchucker (Jan 24, 2011)

have you heard anything about your saw???


----------



## ASETECH (Jan 24, 2011)

No. I've been bad. I posted things that aren't good. I suppose we are in a cool down period. I suppose I could send him a message on FB, but all that has been done before - he is still deciding to be a thief.


----------



## Roanoker494 (Jan 25, 2011)

Rickochet said:


> It is so easy to create your own "law firm" by using a Word document. Make your own official looking letterhead and a little research for legal jargon. Send it registered mail and it will light a fire under his deceitful butt! Very little cost to you and fun to do while you're working on it!! Plus chances are high that you will get your saw back pronto!
> 
> Keep us posted!


 
That is called mail fraud, which is a felony, and would classify as harassment, all because your "law firm" is fictional. Don't use the words "or else" either, that is called blackmail no matter what words follow the phrase.


----------



## Den69RS96 (Jan 26, 2011)

wow two years. The dude has your saw and basically tells you to pound sand. Call the police and report your saw stolen and that you know where it is. Sorry but if this goes to court, he's the one who has to be worried unless you threatened him.


----------



## ASETECH (Jan 29, 2011)

I have tries to contact him many times. Many many. Left a lot of messages. I was real mad for a long time. I'm no longer mad. I just want my saw back. I really have no desire to see harm come to Dean. I thought he was a stand up guy. I trusted him. I was upset about that but I'm over it. I know who he is now. I just want my saw back. Lots of periods end of story. Fortunately for me I am not an idle threat type of person. I have little way of doing anything about this so I made threats I couldn't keep.


----------



## wildwilly411 (Jan 31, 2011)

have you contacted law enforcement


----------



## littlenick (Feb 1, 2011)

I would at least call the police where he lives and report it stolen and tell them whats up...


----------



## jrr344 (Feb 1, 2011)

Starting to sound like he may no longer have your saw, no matter how mad you got anyone would still return your saw. I think there is something else going on here.


----------



## A.S.Woodchucker (Feb 25, 2011)

*here is an internet crime division try this..*

Internet Crime Complaint Center (IC3) | Home here is the link to the site.

here is where i found out about it. hope it will help. Threw some money away - IndianaSportsman.com


----------



## ASETECH (Feb 25, 2011)

I've been thinking of sending him another message on FB. If no response I'll give it a try.


----------



## ray benson (Feb 25, 2011)

Dean 2 Stroke Tech. Looking for work


----------



## RVALUE (Feb 25, 2011)

Was that the saw?????? :amazed:


----------



## trimmmed (Feb 25, 2011)

RVALUE said:


> Was that the saw?????? :amazed:


 
Do you mean the "Grifter Special"? The one that has ceramic bearings, finger ports , full of crapola, makes excuses with poor health and runs on snake oil?

I'd avoid that one if possible


----------



## RandyMac (Feb 26, 2011)

I bought two saws from Dean, if I hadn't had someone pick them up for me, he might still have them. I heard the same tired excuses. It was insulting.


----------



## ASETECH (Feb 26, 2011)

I am amazed at his level of integrity. I know there are other saws he has, they are afraid to post because in retaliation they will never see their saws again. I won't be bullied by his threats.


----------



## treemandan (Mar 9, 2011)

I am always amazed by the stories people tell of the good things concerning transactions like this. Really, I'm like " you sent yer saw out and got it back and everything is fine!!?? Unbelievable!" Or " you bought this off Ebay and it wasn't a scam!!?? WoW!" Personally, I don't deal with internet transactions.


----------



## Chris J. (Mar 21, 2011)

This is sad. Several years back I purchased a parts saw or two from Dean via eBay with no problems, and I remember when he showed up here on AS offering his modding services. IIRC he made quite a few posts about "pulling himself up by the bootstraps, no welfare," etc.

I don't know when he started having problems, but I do that some folks on another tree industry forum had some complaints about money being paid and work not being done.


----------



## A.S.Woodchucker (Mar 23, 2011)

Chris J. said:


> This is sad. Several years back I purchased a parts saw or two from Dean via eBay with no problems,
> 
> 
> > It wasnt ms440 was it!!!
> ...


----------



## ASETECH (Mar 23, 2011)

No saw. He asked for my address on the 3rd or 4th.... no saw.


----------



## mrtoler22 (Apr 17, 2011)

any word on the saw?


----------



## indiansprings (Apr 17, 2011)

Have you tried calling the prosecuting attorney of the county he resides in and asking him if he is willing to file charges on the guy?
It should give them probable cause to go search the premises if you can provide a serial number for the saw and the emails outlining the services and possibly a copy of the check you sent him. Not only should you get your saw back, but the azz wipe should be prosecuted. Others that have had saws disappear that won't post should do the same thing. He needs time in a 6x8 to think about the people he's screwed.


----------



## ASETECH (Apr 19, 2011)

*Surprise*

Most of my saw showed up today. No recoil, no screws, and no cylinder. I knew the cylinder would not be there - it is toast anyway.


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Apr 19, 2011)

glad to here you got that much at least. think i'd have it fumigated before touching it.


----------



## tysons1 (Aug 24, 2012)

*Dean had my ms460 for about a year*

I finally got it back. Wasn't easy. Resorted to ALL KINDS of stuff. Was a real pain in the butt. 

Now that I see it mentioned, I think calling the FBI is a good idea. I once called them (thinking nothing would happen) when a mover screwed me out of a mere $300.00 - called my local FBI and they HOPPED ON IT - took my testimony over the phone - because if was "interstate commerce", and in I got my cash back within a month. Boggled my mind that they acted so quickly on such a miniscule issue.


----------

